# G-Town!!



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Hit the rocks this morning with little success. Fished with a good buddy Capt. Chad Hartman. The winds sucks big time. Fished a few new spots and ended this morning session with 2 keeper trout. 
Putting my H&H backcountry through some abuse.
























What you have to do in order to get some mean Dews!!








Halibut sandwich I made last night. 









Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

The two trout!!









Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

All the H&H rods!!








What's going down right now!!
















Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a little steak and tatters!!

Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

We night slabbed last night and ended up with 8 trout and 4 flounders!!! Forgot to take a picture before we fillet them!! All caught on a assortment of chicken boy lures!!









Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

So I found out the hard way the weewee does NOT like being put in the live well!!
















Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Me and my brother!!!

Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Some people read reports.......... Some people make em!! 

sun burn
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

The fish from last night!! 
My brother actually did snag a picture.









Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------

